# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  concrete risers need extra height before tiling

## boo

Hi All, 
I have concrete stairs that I'm tiling. The heights of two steps are not right (they are too low) so I need to add some thickness to them before laying tiles. The result will be even risers. 
What's the best material to use to build up these two steps by about 10mm before tiling? 
Thx heaps.

----------


## boo

More info: 
I know that self-levelling compounds are good for up to about 5mm, but this is more than that - more like 10 to 15mm. 
It appears that a sand/cement mix is probably the go, however are there any special tricks to ensure that this thin layer of cement doesn't crack and the whole tile/adhesive/cement layer slips off when someone is traversing the steps?

----------


## boo

Should I use fibre cement tile underlay on a thin bed of cement to build it up with, then secure them to the concrete with concrete nails? 
I guess they wouldn't slip then... 
Anyone want to back any of these methods? or something different?

----------


## boo

boo, 
You should try some Dunlop Floor Leveller. It apparently can be applied up to 100mm thick!!!! 
Let me know how you go...

----------


## boo

> boo, 
> You should try some Dunlop Floor Leveller. It apparently can be applied up to 100mm thick!!!! 
> Let me know how you go...

  Awesome, thanks boo. 
That sound's like a solution. I'll do it tomorrow, unless anyone objects and promotes a better option.

----------


## boo

Hi everyone,  
I was about to start on the vertical face of the steps but they are rough as anything too. 
Anyone got any ideas what to use to smooth them up before applying adhesive?

----------


## r3nov8or

I have no idea but boo is pretty good at these things.

----------


## Dr Freud

You guys crack me up sometimes.  :Biggrin:  
Floor leveller is great, surface prep is essential. 
A bit of roughness is great for adhesive to bind to on the face.  If too chunky, just grind or hammer and chisel. 
Photo's would help?

----------


## boo

Photo of dodgy step   
The ridge in the middle is where the slab meets the step. I can chip away the ridge, but the two faces are not lined up, varying by up to 5mm. So it's not really a case of smoothing them, but creating a flat vertical surface.

----------


## Dr Freud

Are you trying some kind of Jedi mind trick? 
Either that, or the photo didn't attach. 
IF 5mm is the biggest gap, then I'd just grind/whack it to fairly smooth, then pack out with tile adhesive.  If the mix is fairly dry it will hold the tiles in place. 
But photo would be handy.  :Biggrin:

----------


## boo

oops, sry

----------


## Dr Freud

No worries mate.  It looks pretty good.  I'd just give it a light rub with the grinder to clear any possible glue/resin or lumps, then adhesive straight onto it.   :2thumbsup:

----------

